

ShadowCrypt – automated text field encryption for websites - noyesno
http://shadowcrypt-release.weebly.com/

======
anonpersonabc
Wow, it's not frequently that i learn of such a tool elsewhere (in this case,
Nonsense NYC) and only then see it on HN! :)

Looks interesting/legit, i'll let a few early adopters play with it first.

